# Ein vernünftiger Webmail Client

## haegar87

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich quäle mich schon seit Tagen durch x verschiedene HowTos und Wikis allerdings ohne Erfolg, deshalb wollte ich hier mal nachfragen.

Und zwar suche ich: Einen Webmail Client der ähnliche Funktionen wie Thunderbird bietet... aber halt komplett per Browser.

Bisher hab ich dazu gefunden:

- Open-Xchange

- Scalix

- Zimbra

Allerdings bekomme ich keins der oben genannten zum laufen (geschweige denn zum emergen =)...

Aber der Reihe nach:

Open-Xchange (wohl das beste(?) da hierfür viele HowTos auch für Gentoo existieren)

Was mich verwundert ist, dass alles was ich darüber finde sehr alt ist 2005 oder älter...

Nunja, bei den meisten HowTos scheitert es schlicht am Befehl "emerge open-xchange" <= Es gibt keinen ebuild mit diesem Namen im Portage o.O

Dann hab ich die manuelle Installation versucht, aber da gibts schon Probleme mit der USE Flag (-X -pam) bei mir ist natürlich X & pam in der USE-Flag und Gentoo mags irgentwie nicht wenn ich die rausnehme! o.O

Scalix

Nix...  wirklich garnix zu dem Thema gefunden.. ein paar Beiträge (ohne Erfolgsmeldung) und viele bitten um ein ebuild  :Wink: 

Zimbra

-siehe Scalix-

Nun mein Frage: "Gibt es keine Groupware-Lösungen für Gentoo?!

Ausprobiert habe ich dann e-groupware, aber das hat einfach zuwenig Funktionen...

Und zum Schluss meine Bitte:

Kann jemand mir bitte sagen entweder, welche der o.g. Lösungen für Gentoo funktioniert (am besten mit Link auf ein HowTo oder ne Wiki) oder eine Alternative nennen die vergleichbaren Funktionsumfang besitzt und mit Gentoo funktioniert?

MfG

haegar87

----------

## Hilefoks

was genau suchst du? Im Titel sprichst du von Webmailer, im Beitrag aber von Groupware. Was möchtest du mit dieser Lösung primär erreichen?

----------

## haegar87

Ups, da waren meine Finger schneller wie mein Kopf  :Wink: 

Also ich suche einen Webmailer... Open-Xchange & Scalix enthalten ja einen deshalb sind die mit drin  :Wink: 

Zimbra is z.B. "nur" ein Webmailer  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Versuchs doch mal mit Horde, fand ich immer recht gut.

http://www.horde.org/webmail/screenshots/

```
*  www-apps/horde-webmail

      Latest version available: 1.1.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 25,457 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.horde.org/horde-webmail

      Description:   browser based communication suite

      License:       LGPL-2

```

----------

## Evildad

Ich benutze schon seit Jahren Squirrelmail.

----------

## think4urs11

roundcube wäre auch noch ein schicker Kandidat

  :Arrow:  verschoben ins Diskusionsforum

----------

## haegar87

Sry, das ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde.

Roundcube klingt wirklich interessant, was allerdings die Auswahl erschwert (und ich dummerweise nicht reingeschrieben habe) ist, dass ich sehr viel Wert auf einen guten HTML Editor lege.

Konnte jetzt bei RoundCube nicht prüfen obs da einen gibt... in den Screenshots ist er zu sehen, in div. Foren wird davon gesprochen, und auf der HP steht nur ist geplant o.O ^^

Ansonsten Squirrelmail bin ich kein Fan von... das war so ein... "Hmmm probieren wirs mal... ahh es startet... *brr* emerge -C...." Fall ^^ (rein aus persönlichen Gründen =)

Horde Webmail erscheint mir nicht so "ausgereift"... ist bei mir nach dem emerge zwar problemlos angesprungen, aber zickt so extrem über fehlende Variablen und (komplett) fehlendes Benutzermanagement rum, das garnix geht -.-

MfG

haegar87

----------

## Evildad

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> Ansonsten Squirrelmail bin ich kein Fan von... das war so ein... "Hmmm probieren wirs mal... ahh es startet... *brr* emerge -C...." Fall ^^ (rein aus persönlichen Gründen =)

 

Kannst ja mal Gründe aufzählen würde mich interessieren...

----------

## think4urs11

Ein Grund contra Squirrel ist das doch eher altbackene Design, es sieht einfach nicht mehr sonderlich 'schick' aus. Das tut zwar der Funktionalität keinen Abbruch (ok, a bisserl Ajax wär schon nett) aber nicht jeder ist Pragmatiker pur oder gar mutt-geek.

Und nur so nebenbei - _alles_ was bisher aufgezählt wurde ist besser als Notes   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Und nur so nebenbei - _alles_ was bisher aufgezählt wurde ist besser als Notes  

 

Notes-8 ist gar net soo schlecht  :Wink:  - und einiges anderes, was ich in der Pipeline gesehen hab, auch net =). Man darf auch net vergessen: Notes ist vor allem ein DB-Tool -- das mit den Mails ist nur n nettes kleines Feature  *g*.

Ansonsten: Roundcube ist cool =) *das persönlich verwende*

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Notes-8 ist gar net soo schlecht  

 

Du Glücklicher; das neueste was wir hier verwenden können/dürfen ist 7.0.x - was ja an sich schon eine Steigerung ggü. 6.5 ist aber nach wie vor ist es (bedienungstechnisch u. optisch) pfui.

Noch dazu wenn wie bei uns selbst so essentielle Tools wie out-of-office agents künstlich bis zur Nutzlosigkeit heruntergestrippt werden und eigene (serverside) agents nicht erlaubt/unterbunden sind.

Wir schweifen allerdings vom Threadthema ab.

----------

## haegar87

 *Quote:*   

> Ein Grund contra Squirrel ist das doch eher altbackene Design

 

Japp, das ist einer der Gründe... dann hat das keinen HTML Editor sondern nur einen Texteditor... zumindest hab ich den HTML Editor nicht gefunden!

Was ich sehr schön finde, wäre Open X-Change weil ich da alles zusammenhabe.

- Terminkalender

- Notizen

- Aufgabenverwaltung

- EMails

- Adressbuch

Und ich kann ebenfalls von überall drauf zugreifen (via. Internet).

Allerdings bekomm ich das überhaupt nicht zum laufen. Wie man das ebuild von bugzilla emergt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis... (generell wie man die .ebuild (s) emergt).

Und mit der manuellen Installation (per HowTo) klappt überhaupt nicht -.-

Hat das vielleicht jemand im Einsatz, und/oder kann mir ein konkretes (funktionierendes) Gentoo HowTo geben pls?

Das Problem bei einem reinen EMail Webclient wie Roundcube ist, dass ich dann noch einen für Adressen, Kontakte, Termine, Aufgaben und Notizen brauche  :Sad: 

Oder kennt jemand eine andere Lösung die vergleichbar mit Open-XChange ist und (idealerweise) schon im Portage eingepflegt ist? ^^

(Aber nicht eGroupWare... das ist wie Squirrelmail eher *bääh* =) (ebenfalls persönliche Meinung =)

MfG

haegar87

----------

## Evildad

Also willst du doch keinen reinen Webmailer   :Very Happy: 

Aber ein HTML Editor in der Art von Open-Xchange  lässt sich bei Squirrelmail auch nachrüsten.

Gleiches gilt auch für:

```

- Terminkalender

- Notizen

- Adressbuch 
```

Nur die Aufgabenverwaltung aber dafür gibt es sicher auch ein Plugin.

Aber ich kann schon verstehen, dass einem das altbackene Design und die fehlende Ajax Funktionalität bei Squirrelmail schon den Gar ausmachen kann, wobei da Open-Xchange auch nicht grade der Reisser ist *g*Last edited by Evildad on Wed Sep 17, 2008 11:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## haegar87

Ich seh schon... ich sollte nach dem Genuß von Bier nix mehr schreiben, ich schreib immer nur zweidrittel von dem was ich sagen will.. 

(Erklärt auch warum ich nur den Kopf schüttel wenn ich mir meinen Quellcode den nächsten Tag ansehe   :Laughing:  )

Also primär suche ich eine Komplettlösung für die o.g. Funktionen (deshalb bin ich auch im ersten Thread auf die Groupware-Lösungen gekommen).

Allerdings hat atm. der Web-Email-Client obersten Priorität... mich schauderts schon vor meinem Postfach mit ca. 3 Wochen ungelesen Mails... (um die 400-600 pro Tag)   :Shocked: 

Also falls jemand eine Groupware kennt, die idealerweise innerhalb von 6 - 24 Stunden lauffähig ist (zumindest der Email Empfang) wäre das der Idealfall..

Alternativ ein Web-Email-Client den ich anschließend (nächste oder übernächste Woche) durch eine Komplettlösung ersetzen kann.

MfG

haegar87

----------

## think4urs11

nur bedingt ernstgemeint:

Google Mail + Calendar + Apps

----------

## haegar87

@Think4UrS11:

Du meinst Goo & Spy & gle Software?!   :Laughing: 

Es muss doch jemanden geben der eine Groupware Lösung benutzt die nicht einen Email Client mit HTML Editor besitzt...

----------

## Evildad

Darf es denn was kosten oder solls kostenlos sein?

Sonst könntest Du auch die Open-Xchange Variante von 1&1 für 5€ im Montat benutzen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## haegar87

Es sollte kostenlos sein  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

Ich frag mich immer wieder, was man zum Teufel mit HTML in Emails will.

----------

## haegar87

Sie sehen einfach besser aus...

Und da inzwischen jedes Windows System (genauer gesagt, so ziemlich jede aktuelle Windows Software) damit umgehen kann, wieso nicht...

Ich will mir nicht von meinen Kumpels anhören müssen, dass ich nur plain-text Emails schreiben kann  :Wink: 

Optik ist alles  :Wink:  (für Windoofer =)

----------

## misterjack

http://mnbt.de/htmlemail.html

----------

## Ampheus

Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema sind: Gibt es einen Webmailer, der das Verwerfen von HTML-EMails unterstützt?

Ich habe immer eine zweite(öffentliche) EMail-Adresse, um mich beispielsweise irgendwo anzumelden, dazu verwende ich zur Zeit noch das grauenhafte web.de. Meine normale EMail-Adresse ist soweit nur etwa 10 Leuten bekannt, um spam zu vermeiden. Die Zweite Adresse sollte jedoch auch nicht so extrem zugespamt werden, wie es jetzt bei web.de der Fall ist (etwa 100 spam-mails am Tag, Tendenz steigend). web.de filtert solchen spam einfach nicht zuverlässig bis garnicht und spamt selbst ordentlich mit.

----------

## wizzzard

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Roundcube klingt wirklich interessant, was allerdings die Auswahl erschwert (und ich dummerweise nicht reingeschrieben habe) ist, dass ich sehr viel Wert auf einen guten HTML Editor lege.
> 
> Konnte jetzt bei RoundCube nicht prüfen obs da einen gibt... in den Screenshots ist er zu sehen, in div. Foren wird davon gesprochen, und auf der HP steht nur ist geplant o.O ^^
> ...

 

Roundcube hat einen eingebauten HTML Editor, TinyMCE, global an- und abschaltbar. Zumindest in der aktuellen SVN-Version, die aber der 0.2-beta, die gestern erschienen ist, entsprechen sollte.

```
This new version comes with many fixed bugs and some new features like:

...

- complete TinyMCE integration

...

```

Hoffe, das konnte dir helfen

----------

## think4urs11

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> Sie sehen einfach besser aus...
> 
> Und da inzwischen jedes Windows System (genauer gesagt, so ziemlich jede aktuelle Windows Software) damit umgehen kann, wieso nicht...
> 
> Ich will mir nicht von meinen Kumpels anhören müssen, dass ich nur plain-text Emails schreiben kann 

 

Letzten Endes zählt der Inhalt und nicht die Optik - und das gilt nicht nur bei Mails  :Wink: 

Aber gut man kann ja mit denen dann Spielchen treiben und die Schreibrichtung umdrehen, nur so aus Prinzip *g*

----------

